# My dad's old pipe tobacco



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Please excuse me because I'm sure this has been asked over and over, but I recently cleaned my dad's old meerschaum and I found a couple bags of his old tobacco. They are "Captain Black Gold" and "Captain Black Supreme" and for all I know, they could be the equivalent of 305 cigarettes. Is this stuff still good or for that matter was this stuff ever any good to begin with and if so what do I need to do to re-hydrate? Thank you for your patience, I am worse than a newb when it comes to pipes, I'm more like a newborn.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I'd be surprised is it COULD be dried out...


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Citizen Zero said:


> Please excuse me because I'm sure this has been asked over and over, but I recently cleaned my dad's old meerschaum and I found a couple bags of his old tobacco. They are "Captain Black Gold" and "Captain Black Supreme" and for all I know, they could be the equivalent of 305 cigarettes. Is this stuff still good or for that matter was this stuff ever any good to begin with and if so what do I need to do to re-hydrate? Thank you for your patience, I am worse than a newb when it comes to pipes, I'm more like a newborn.


Captain Black is still commonly available. It is one of several blends known as a "drugstore blend", because, yes, you usually can find it at the drug store. Drugstore blends are often inexpensive, over-moistened, and primarily burley tobaccos. Not necessarily where I suggest people start, but if they are still sealed they are likely fine depending on how old they are and how they were stored.

Unless it is simply to connect with your dad I'm not sure I'd try to re-hydrate Captain Black if it has dried out. Re-hydrating can be tricky, and it is unlikely you could bring the tobacco back to its original state anyway. Good luck, and welcome to pipe smoking!


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

ChronoB said:


> Captain Black is still commonly available. It is one of several blends known as a "drugstore blend", because, yes, you usually can find it at the drug store. Drugstore blends are often inexpensive, over-moistened, and primarily burley tobaccos. Not necessarily where I suggest people start, but if they are still sealed they are likely fine depending on how old they are and how they were stored.
> 
> Unless it is simply to connect with your dad I'm not sure I'd try to re-hydrate Captain Black if it has dried out. Re-hydrating can be tricky, and it is unlikely you could bring the tobacco back to its original state anyway. Good luck, and welcome to pipe smoking!


Thank you very much for the advice. I had a feeling this was Walgreen's tobacco so it is nice to get some confirmation. I'll likely hit my local B&M and see if there is anything there that catches my eye... or nose I guess.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Citizen Zero said:


> Thank you very much for the advice. I had a feeling this was Walgreen's tobacco so it is nice to get some confirmation. I'll likely hit my local B&M and see if there is anything there that catches my eye... or nose I guess.


Whether you're completely new to smoking or have smoked something before I always recommend people start with a mild english/balkan style blend. The first impulse if often for an aromatic, but they rarely taste like they smell and are less forgiving when it comes to packing/lighting/smoking properly. If an english blend seems to strong or flavorful you can always try a virgina/perique blend.

Assuming that your local B&M is a real tobacconist and not a cigar shop with a few jars of pipe tobacco, just tell them you're interested in starting out with a mild english/balkan and see what they recommend. If they actually know pipes, ask them to pack and smoke a pipe along with you so you can see how it is done. Let us know what they tell you.


----------

